# New owner of kayak : what PFD do you use



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My wife and daughter got me a kayak for Christmas, and I want to get a pfd before I take it out. What type do you all use - inflatable or foam? Do you wear them at all times when on the yak, or just keep them in the boat? I am considering either one of the pfd belts, or possibly one of the vests that just look like shoulder harnesses...like this one.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104741280;cat104399280


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome. Welcome to the addiction! I have a NRS Chinook and wear mine all the time. Never know what's going to happen. The NRS is VERY comfortable, easy to paddle with while on and has a lot of nice pockets. I've never used the one you have in the link. Get a good comfortable pfd and you won't mind wearing it all the time eh?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have an inflatable I purchased which is the Onyx Outdoor Adults' M-24 Manual Inflatable Life Jacket. It's really comfortable because you don't even realize it's there really. I wear it at all times no matter where I am fishing.

This is the one I purchased.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Like DC9781 said, you never know when something will happen. One second you are going along and the next second your in the water. I wear mine all the time. I have a nice Astral life jacket its made for kayaking. I think it was a little over 100 bucks. I got a good deal on it. It keeps me warm too. I have it on in the picture to the left.

I always shake my head when I see people kayaking right after ice out on a nice April day and they have their life jacket strapped to their deck. It's hard to put it on once your in freezing water and gasping for air.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I also have an nrs chinook. I read up on pfd and paddles. Don't go cheap on either one. You won't regret it. The nrs is comfortable and well made. With all the pockets it's also a great fishing vest. I wear mine all the time even when it's hot and I don't notice it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Whichever one you get, make sure it is compatible with the type of seat you have in your kayak. The one I got when I paddled a Native Ultimate is now uncomfortable in my Jackson seat as it tends to catch the seat and push the vest up around my shoulders.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the paddle. I actually bought an aquabound Manta Ray 2 piece carbon paddle, and now I am considering the auto-inflating 
pfd that is just around my waist. I won't get out on the water without one...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

sbreech said:


> Thanks for the tip on the paddle. I actually bought an aquabound Manta Ray 2 piece carbon paddle, and now I am considering the auto-inflating
> pfd that is just around my waist. I won't get out on the water without one...


I got that paddle earlier this year...sorry I didn't get one years ago.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I also have the same paddle. Works great 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This paddle is VERY light. The shaft is rough - like an Orvis Superfine rod. Does this cause any problems on long days of paddling?


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have paddle grips. Cuts down on blisters 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

sbreech said:


> This paddle is VERY light. The shaft is rough - like an Orvis Superfine rod. Does this cause any problems on long days of paddling?


I have never had any issues. The textured surface will give you better grip when your hands are wet.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I have never had any issues. The textured surface will give you better grip when your hands are wet.


Good point. It reminds me of the rod tube that the Orvis Superfine rods come in.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have an expensive kayak PFD (a Stohlquist) that is my least favorite. I prefer my BassPro PFD that was $39.00 on sale. More pockets, more comfortable.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> I got that paddle earlier this year...sorry I didn't get one years ago.


Agreed.. I bought one last year and love it. Worth every penny...


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I also have a stohlquist fishing vest. Fits great and is very comfortable. Like previously stated, don't skimp on a vest and a paddle... It may save your life one day. And it'll help keep you on the water all day.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

PFDs are like CCWs, if they're not comfortable to wear, you're probably not going to wear them. Spend the money and get one that you like and that fits you well for fishing and paddling. 

I have a neoprene vest, because I prefer a close/tight fit. Similar to a tree stand safety harness, I prefer it to feel securely fit to me.

Bowhunter57


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't waste too much money on one. 40 or 50$ unless you're picky and want some kind of feather weight, fancy device that costs half as much as the yak itself. When i do wear one, i wear an anglers style life jacket I inherited from my grandpa, American made. Works fine. If I'm in 6 foot water, I dont wear it. It's the 100 ft. Water I use it in, or over rapids. But it's always there hooked to the kayak just in case I need it. Good luck!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bowhunter57 said:


> PFDs are like CCWs, if they're not comfortable to wear, you're probably not going to wear them. Spend the money and get one that you like and that fits you well for fishing and paddling.
> 
> I have a neoprene vest, because I prefer a close/tight fit. Similar to a tree stand safety harness, I prefer it to feel securely fit to me.
> 
> Bowhunter57


Exactly.

The best one is the one you will wear. I disagree with the above poster. Shallow water is where you are more likely to really need one. If you would happen to flip over you are more likely to hit something. You can't swim very well when you get knocked out. If your in a foot of water or 30 feet.

I have dumped my boat on purpose in deep water and tried to put a life jacket on. It's prety difficult to do in August much less november. 

The best one is the one you will wear all the time......$5.00 or $500.00

Hit a kayak shop and try some on and sit in a boat and act like your paddling. That will save you from buying the wrong one.


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Sbreech, you mentioned one that goes around your waist. IF, you did actually need it you will still need to finish putting it on in the water(around your neck). Just something to consider.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

The best one is the one you will wear all the time......$5.00 or $500.00



Agreed...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info, guys. I wanted one that I could easily and comfortably wear at all times, so I decided to try the one linked below. It is the waist device. I'm a pretty strong swimmer, and I just wanted to get something just in case. I wasn't worried about price, just comfort and ease of use. Since I'm a CCW permit holder, I know how important comfort is - and I care a full frame weapon just because my carry holster is so comfortable.

http://www.basspro.com/Onyx-Manual-Inflatable-Flotation-Belt-Pack-for-Adults/product/10207499/


----------

